# Raw Honey



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Is raw honey safe during pregnancy? I'm only 9 weeks. I just bought some local raw honey at a farm store today and would love to try it. If it's not safe, my family will enjoy it and I'll wait until next year.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I do hope so as that's the only kind of honey I ever eat!







I know you shouldn't give babies honey, but I hadn't ever heard that it wasn't pregnancy safe..


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

I would say its ok too, b/c even non-raw honey is not pasteurized (though some docs may tell you to have only pasteurized honey during pregnancy, its impossible to find and completely unnecessary). Adult digestive systems are acidic enough to protect us from the bacteria in honey.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, thanks to both of you. I'm gonna go for it. I have been craving biscuits and honey







Time to make the biscuits.


----------



## Dreamer (May 26, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY! Local raw honey is not only good for your immune system, but honey is a catalyst that allows for absorption of iron... so you may be craving honey because your iron levels need increasing... I know during my 1st & 2nd trimesters I *craved* honey, and would keep it in my bathroom--a squirt a day would do me and it really helped with my energy levels, etc.

Go have yourself some honey & biscuits! That sounds SO GOOD!!!









Alayna


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

yum biscuits and honey







: now i need to make some biscuits, lol


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

Raw is the only way to go with honey, raw and fresh. It's loaded with antibacterial stuff, so it's safe. It's not like eating raw-fish etc. The reason they say not to give it to babies, or so I'm told, is that it has a lot of pollen in it and may encourage the development of allergies to that, or trigger a bad reaction to an allergy in existance.

Kiley


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

The biscuits and honey were fantastic! I highly recommend it









Dreamer - Thank you! I would not be surprised if I was iron deficient. I have a history of it. I ate more biscuits and honey than I care to admit to







: But, I have TONS of energy tonight!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom3b1?* 
Raw is the only way to go with honey, raw and fresh. It's loaded with antibacterial stuff, so it's safe. It's not like eating raw-fish etc. The reason they say not to give it to babies, or so I'm told, is that it has a lot of pollen in it and may encourage the development of allergies to that, or trigger a bad reaction to an allergy in existance.

Kiley

actually honey may contain botulism spores, and while adults digestive systems' are mature enough to deal with it, babies cant and they can get really sick.

i only eat raw honey!


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
actually honey may contain botulism spores, and while adults digestive systems' are mature enough to deal with it, babies cant and they can get really sick.

i only eat raw honey!

Thanks, that's good to know. I come from a family with major respiratory allergies, so I was aware of the one issue, not the others.

I'm big into honey. I eat it, put it in my soap. I use the wax in my soap, and around the house for a lot of things. In Michigan I made wine with the honey. It's legal there.

Kiley


----------



## snozzberry (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
actually honey may contain botulism spores, and while adults digestive systems' are mature enough to deal with it, babies cant and they can get really sick.

So does that mean it's still safe to have during pregnancy?


----------



## melissakc (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, it is safe during pregnancy. I had the same question when I was PG the first time. Just don't give it to a baby before one year. When you are pregnant, your digestive system will deal with any botulism before it reaches your baby. I LOVE HONEY!


----------



## nikisazombie (Jun 19, 2007)

It's safe for us to eat it, since our stomachs are able to tolerate it... even when we're pregnant.







(You already know, though that it's not safe for babies...) Also, thinking back... I remember asking if there was anything I could do about my allergies, and someone suggested honey. My ob had nothing against it, so I tried it and it WORKED! Not... alot, but it still worked! And it's so yummy.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
actually honey may contain botulism spores, and while adults digestive systems' are mature enough to deal with it, babies cant and they can get really sick.

i only eat raw honey!

My understanding is that it was the COOKED honey that had coud harbor botulism spores and that raw honey has the antibacterial properties to keep botulism away ??????


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

If I remember correctly, spores of _Clostridium botulinum_ won't die until temperatures reach close to 250°F (121°C) which is why those of the temperatures industrial canners use for non-acidic products when commercially sterilizing their cans.

As adults, we can consume all the _Clostridium botulinum_ spores we want. The spores are like a cocoon around a toxin - they don't cause use to get sick because the toxin can't get out. Our bodies will destroy the spores. Babies systems are still too underdeveloped so the spores can germinate into the enterotoxin and cause botulism.

So, I woudn't worry about honey during pg; just feeding it to an infant.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Glad this thread was here. Hubby suggested honey in my tea since I am not fond of the Dandelion Root and I wondered if honey was okay.


----------

